# changing therapist after first visit?



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone changed there therapist after first visit? I'm wondering if I should or not as she seems very liberal and I'm quite conservative.... But that's not really the problem.. i'm just getting some vibes she's not clicking with me etc... but then again it's just first visit and I try more visits.. but seem like if i change later on it will be more rude or mean... I know she's a therapist and will completly understand but she's also a human with feelings and most likely i'll run into her again since the therapy i get is a large hospital facility and therapy sesions are in same floor and the doctors are all close to each other... 

I also feel like i'm not clicking with therapist cause I might be to wierd for her to understand me... :clap

Does anyone feel even your therapist thinks your too wierd and can't seem to find any solution!! Wierd meaning unhealthy wierdness.. i don't mind if I'm wierd in healthy way :boogie


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

That sounds way too early. If you think your therapist is too liberal just talk to her about it. I think she would be more put off by you rejecting her after one meeting. 

Weird is my middle name. Not really. But it should be. That may not help you. I'm really not sure what to say. I guess you can just ask your therapist if she can deal with weirdness.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I changed mine after two sessions. I think definitely by the second visit you will know if you click with them or not.

Don't keep going to her for her sake, she's fine and can deal with rejection, if she can't she's in the wrong occupation and definitely should not be counselling anyone. 

It's your best interest that needs to be looked after, and she would understand that. 

I've got a great therapist now, she knows I'm weird and she understands the weirdness. 
The other therapist I had wasn't so good, he was too controlling and asked way too many questions, and with the answers I gave, he repeated them back to me which made me feel stupid. :roll


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

i would give her 1 more session, make sure she knows what sort of help you expect from her

ask if she does role playing, this can help SA sufferers


----------



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it better to try to get a hot therapist also so I feel comfortable talking to her and can easily make eye contact since she will be hot? Or just normal looking therapist? I sometimes would look around the health building and see if there is some hot doctor and try get her name so i can get her as my therapist... but I realize in the real world... most people are just normal looking and having normal looking therapist might be best .... and might simulate real life.. umm i guess that makes sense?


----------

